# The Sofa Question



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello,

I have a 3 seater sofa - see attached image.

I am rather attached to my sofa and would like to haul it half way around the world to Canada when we move in November.

Herself maintains that it would be cheaper to sell it in the UK prior to leaving and purchase another in BC when we arrive.

It is a leather 3 seater settee valued at circa. £1700 or CAD $2800.

Could anyone tell me what it would cost to replace in British Columbia (Kelowna)?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you are getting a container to ship only the sofa, I would say "Sell!!!". But if you already have a container because you would like to ship other goods, I would bring the sofa as that will probably not be the big cost.

To get an idea about prices in Kelowna, maybe contact this store:
2279L in by Bernhardt in Kelowna, BC - London Club Sofa (116-1/2") New in Antique Brass
5077L in by Bernhardt in Kelowna, BC - Madigan Sofa in Antique Nickel


----------



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

EVHB said:


> If you are getting a container to ship only the sofa, I would say "Sell!!!". But if you already have a container because you would like to ship other goods, I would bring the sofa as that will probably not be the big cost.
> 
> To get an idea about prices in Kelowna, maybe contact this store:
> 2279L in by Bernhardt in Kelowna, BC - London Club Sofa (116-1/2") New in Antique Brass
> 5077L in by Bernhardt in Kelowna, BC - Madigan Sofa in Antique Nickel


EVHB

Thank you.
The links are a good starter for 10.
At this stage every bit of information helps.

Regards,

MDV


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Here are links to some of the furniture related stores in Kelowna (one across the lake in the community of West Kelowna) that will hopefully give you some idea of what's available here. 

In past, we've spoken with British Expats that said they found less selection here than in the UK and that the prices were higher. Things may have changed, but I'll let you be the judge of that.  


Modern Furniture Canada | Online Furniture Canada | Urban Barn urb

EthanAllen.ca - Ethan Allen Canada | decorating ideas | modern, traditional, casual furniture | free interior design

http://www.la-z-boy.com/kelowna/kelowna/

Hometown Furniture

Sears Home | Sears Canada

Jordans

Beachcomber Home & Leisure Indoor Living

ScanDesigns Quality Home Furnishings

Sites-pier1_ca-Site

DK Modern Furniture

Furniture, Mattress, Appliance and Electronics Store | The Brick

Furniture | Home | Hudson's Bay


*West Kelowna*

Furniture | City Furniture & Appliances - Canada


----------



## LizS (Jan 16, 2014)

You may never find a similar sofa. Can you live with that, if you let it go?

I have a similar quandry right now with an antique empire loveseat. 

Think you've just helped me decide to ship it with the rest of our goods. 

Similar to this: http://www.nadeausauction.com/auctiondata/1059/images/112_1.JPG
Hubby don't want it. I would miss it.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

IMHO, I would sell it because it's ugly as and buy a nice sofa in Canada.


----------



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> IMHO, I would sell it because it's ugly as and buy a nice sofa in Canada.


You think that's ugly? You should see the owner...


----------

